# Greensboro,NC



## Crjdude (May 28, 2013)

Anyone know of anywhere that teaches Filipino Martial Arts in the Greensboro,NC area?
Thanks


----------



## Carol (May 28, 2013)

Absolutely!  

MT Member Guro Harold is in Greensboro -- he is definitely worth looking up.  



http://www.ncfcskali.com


----------



## Crjdude (May 30, 2013)

Thanks. I've heard of him. Any idea where in Greensboro he teaches?
Thanks.


----------



## Guro Harold (May 31, 2013)

Crjdude said:


> Thanks. I've heard of him. Any idea where in Greensboro he teaches?
> Thanks.


Hello, Please pm via MartialTalk or contact me via my website. I teach via private lessons and seminars. If you are looking for a regular class, my friend Marshall Lakes teaches Balintawak, or you can visit Monty Hendrix who teaches JKD/Kali under Paul Vunak. Thanks, Guro Harold


----------



## Crjdude (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the great info. I'll check it out.
Be safe.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 1, 2013)

Crjdude said:


> Thanks for the great info. I'll check it out.
> Be safe.


You're quite welcome.
Good luck with your journey.


----------

